# Some teapot necklaces...



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

We've all been working really hard in the garden today, ...having a big 'end of summer 'clear-up, but some new teapot settings arrived in the post today, and after l'd showered & rested my aching body this evening l just couldn't resist playing ......
The idea of these teapot necklaces actually came from someone here on KP, - when l 'd posted some pics of the teapot earrings l'd made.
( l've been playing with those too, as l bought some dark red coral beads in Tenerife for the teapot earrings, and also got some more Connemara marble beads here.)
I'm really excited about the 'teapot' theme! l photographed the little earrings with my friend's 1/24th scale doll's house kitchen table as a prop. l haven't sorted those photos yet, ....it's getting on for midnight, and l should really get some sleep. ( They do look cute though,....l'll try & post soon.)
Please tell me off if you see my red 'online' on for much longer!...(l'm really bad at turning this thing off!!! ) Hilary


----------



## chamal17 (Jul 18, 2014)

Those are really neat.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh....I love love the teapots....love, love, love


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh those are too cute !


----------



## LizzieJones (Aug 17, 2014)

Awwwwww. Love those.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Those are so dainty and cute.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Love them and tea too!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What beautiful teapots.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Love the little tea pots!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Did you make the teapots or buy them as they don't look handmade.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Janeway said:


> Did you make the teapots or buy them as they don't look handmade.


No , l don't make the settings. These are really simple to make, apart from the wire-wrapping to connect the bead.I sometimes do more complicated wire-wrapping, but l'm not a silversmith.
Here's couple of pictures l took tonight of the red coral and the Connemara marble teapot earrings. The earring settings come in 2 parts . l join them to the bead with wire-wrapping.They are 10mm beads.
The larger teapot necklaces are a one piece setting. -l just have to fix the bead in the centre. Those are 12 mm beads.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

They're adorable!!

Do u ever work in sterling? My ears only tolerate gold or silver, nothing plated.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

ParkerEliz said:


> They're adorable!!
> 
> Do u ever work in sterling? My ears only tolerate gold or silver, nothing plated.


I do sometimes wire-wrap in sterling 925 silver, but l can only get these teapots in silver plated. I do have sterling silver earwires though which are an option, which can fit onto the teapots.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, Hillary! Those are just beautiful - so YOU!!!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

They are so beautiful.......I just love them


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Lovely.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> No , l don't make the settings. These are really simple to make, apart from the wire-wrapping to connect the bead.I sometimes do more complicated wire-wrapping, but l'm not a silversmith.
> Here's couple of pictures l took tonight of the red coral and the Connemara marble teapot earrings. The earring settings come in 2 parts . l join them to the bead with wire-wrapping.They are 10mm beads.
> The larger teapot necklaces are a one piece setting. -l just have to fix the bead in the centre. Those are 12 mm beads.


They are lovely. Where do you buy them? Thanks.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

AAAWWW!! Those are adorable! :thumbup:


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Those are very unique little earrings. Wonderful!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

coolest of all!!!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Janeway said:


> They are lovely. Where do you buy them? Thanks.


How many would you want? l buy them in large quantities because l'm selling them, but if you only wanted a few l could maybe help you out? l have a few larger teapots(necklace) and a few teapot sets for earrings in antique bronze or silver finish, plus matching headpins/earwires. 
l suppose l could put together little kits, .....l've not thought about it before. l buy in larger quantities to keep the price & postage down.(Post is quite cheap from lreland, b t w)
PM me if you're interested. Hilary


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Love em nearer Christmas gonna treat myself to the full set and what a treat


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

Wow, the pic with your teapot settings and the doll furniture are sooo cute. They are really adorable as necklaces as well as as earrings.


----------



## gram26 (Feb 1, 2011)

So do you ship? To the USA? I LOVE THESE!!!!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> How many would you want? l buy them in large quantities because l'm selling them, but if you only wanted a few l could maybe help you out? l have a few larger teapots(necklace) and a few teapot sets for earrings in antique bronze or silver finish, plus matching headpins/earwires.
> l suppose l could put together little kits, .....l've not thought about it before. l buy in larger quantities to keep the price & postage down.(Post is quite cheap from lreland, b t w)
> PM me if you're interested. Hilary


Will PM today, thanks.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

LOVE you little teapots!

Hazel


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Letting everyone know her work is even more beautiful in person. I'm a proud owner of a pair of teapot earrings.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful..xo


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

I love those. Great job. I love teapots if any kind.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

SQuEEE! going to have to order the reds now!
Christine


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

Can we order a necklas and earings? If so how and do you ship to New Zealand ? I love these


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I love them! I wish I'd had those a few years back, I'd have given them to everyone on the ATP Board.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm in for a red one too!!! I just visited your site and you still only had the amber.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

And I'm the proud owner of one! How was your holiday?


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

Love these


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Ginny K said:


> And I'm the proud owner of one! How was your holiday?


It was good Ginny, but a bit hot or me! lt's good to be back though!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

http://www.etsy.com/ie/listing/203892122/jade-teapot-necklace-silver-plated?ref=shop_home_active_1
Have a look in the shop cavedwellersmum, - yes, l do post to NZ , -it's the same price for postage worldwide ( only 2) l'm gradually trying to list more as l make them.....l only started making the necklaces yesterday...
You can custom order from my shop , & don't forget there's 10% discount for 'KP friends' ! ( coupon code's on my profile, under this post.) Thanks! Hilary


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I love these! Well done!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Lovely little teapots! I just popped over to your easy site and your jewelry I lovely. I only make stuff for myself. though I can see how people get into selling, because i often want to make things in different colors, but I don't want multiples of the same pattern for me. Luckily so far i can make for friends and relatives and that's enough. I do love all the wonderful earrings. I've added you to me easy favorites! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

They are adorable! Love them


----------



## cherylann16 (Mar 7, 2011)

These are so beautiful! Would you consider selling them at some point?


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

They are so beutiful....absolutly stunning.


----------



## jestsat (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi,

I just ordered and can not wait to receive the necklace and earrings. They are just beautiful.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

I went to your site, and I find it difficult to order the chain & the earrings. I would like the red jade tea pot on a 24 inch chain & also the red jadee earrings. How do I put this on the same order and ad the discount ? Could you help please ? Thank you.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice job.


----------

